# Little hole in bottom of Paperwhite?



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

Between the mini-USB port and the power button on the Paperwhite bottom, is a tiny hole. Is that a reset hole, a cooling vent, or something else? Just curious.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely not a reset hole.  No idea really.  Never noticed it before.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

No, I've never noticed it before either - I don't recall it being mentioned in any of the support literature. Can't imagine what - if anything - it could be for.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My guess is it's just an artifact of manufacturing. . . . .


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a hole for the water to drain out.

But seriously, if the PW has a microphone, might that be where it is? I don;t have a PW, so can't say with any authority.

Mike


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Are you talking about a little hole that looks like a 1/8" slit?  If so, that is the charging light.  When your PW is charging, it should be amber and when it is fully charged it turns green.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Tripp said:


> Are you talking about a little hole that looks like a 1/8" slit? If so, that is the charging light. When your PW is charging, it should be amber and when it is fully charged it turns green.


    

For the love of .... well, duh! Of COURSE it's the charging light. How on earth did we not realise that? 

Thank you, Tripp, for saving us from our own idiocy!

*headdesk*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'Cause the light wasn't on when we looked! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> For the love of .... well, duh! Of COURSE it's the charging light. How on earth did we not realise that?
> 
> Thank you, Tripp, for saving us from our own idiocy!
> 
> *headdesk*


OK, I just had to giggle when I saw this...if it makes you feel any better, I had to go get my PW and look at it first.


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

Hahaha I feel REALLY dumb now!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlematt said:


> Hahaha I feel REALLY dumb now!


At least YOU have the excuse of only just having gotten the thing!


----------

